# Hygrometer humidity levels leopard gecko



## DaisyBoo1987 (May 17, 2011)

I'm thinking of investing in a hygrometer or whatever they are called for my leopard gecko's terrarium so that I know every aspect of her welfare is covered. I want t get one so I know her humidity is perfect for shedding (she has 24/7 access to a moist hide too), however when I looked up online wha humidity should be in the tank it varied from 10-60%!!!! That is a huge gap! I know she needs a low humidity enviroment as she lives in the dry but I know humidity is important for her skin, so if I purchase a hygrometer what should it read for a perfect enviroment for her? many thanks guys!:flrt:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

a hygrometer would be watsed in a leo's viv really. as long as the only thing that should damp at all is the moist hide and as long as your not throwing waterfalls or anything like that in the viv it should be perfect for them also keeping the water bowl on the cool side keeps humidity down aswell. but leo's are much harder than lots of people give them credit for so it will be ok : victory:


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

You dont need a hygrometer for leo geckos. Iv never needed one. I agree with kirky.


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

When I set up my viv i got hydro to. I now use it for my cricket colony


----------



## shelli_angeleyes (Jun 11, 2011)

yer dont need a hygrometer. i just use a plastic see through sandwich tub and put moist moss in it. my leopard gecko spends most her time in it.


----------



## Stevenbox (May 14, 2012)

The leopard gecko should live in an environment of around 40%, although they can live up to 60% (I would not recommend this or higher as they can start having problems when the humidity is too high - respiratory etc). There is no problem using the hygrometer to make sure it doesn't get too humid, but as others have said just add a plastic box of some sort with moss inside


----------

